# My Rhombodera basalis



## crabbypatty (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 13, 2017)

The top pic is Jareth the Mantid King after mating, the second pic is him and Bridget the basalis mating, third pic is him giving me the side eye. Bottom two pics are of Blue Steel, my second male, as a nymph, he molted to adult recently. I love these guys  :kiss:


----------



## Weezie (Mar 13, 2017)

Such beautiful colors! I'm so used to my dead leaf mantis, it's refreshing to see all of these soft pastels. Cute faces too.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 13, 2017)

Sure gotta love the colors and shades on mantis. These are great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 13, 2017)

@Weezie @Zeppy44 thanks! I love taking pictures of them ?❤


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 14, 2017)

They are beautiful! Great pics!

Denise


----------



## izbiggs (Mar 14, 2017)

Ohhh beautiful mantids!! I love my R. Basilis as you can tell by my profile pic. Congrats on the successful molt   your mantises are gorgeous!! @crabbypatty


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 14, 2017)

@spotsy99 thanks! @izbiggs lol I know, I can tell you're a rhombo fan. This is a species I want to keep at all times, their colors are beautiful. They're great to handle too.


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 14, 2017)

Are they difficult to care for? 

Denise


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 15, 2017)

@spotsy99 I haven't had any troubles with them. This is my first time raising this species and I kept them at the same temp as all my others, which is room temp, sometimes cooler, sometimes hotter depending on weather. I mist once a day and I like to keep them well fed. I really like them, they're big and colorful. I highly recommend them


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 15, 2017)

Sounds like they have awesome personalities.  Who usually has these for sale?


----------



## Nunsoup (Mar 15, 2017)

Those pictures are amazing! What sort of camera setup do you use?


----------



## bobericc (Mar 15, 2017)

Nice pics! rhombos have been some of my favorites for a while, great job on breeding them


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 15, 2017)

Stunning! I love the contrast of the yellow arms.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 15, 2017)

@spotsy99 you just have to keep an eye out, I haven't seen any lately. Hopefully I will soon, haha. 

@Nunsoup Thanks! I just use a simple macro lens attachment for my phone and natural sunlight, it makes for great photos. 

@bobericc Thanks! I love them too, hopefully it'll be baby pics soon

@Zuzu I know they're adorable, I'll have to post more pics of them


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 15, 2017)

That first picture just cracks me up, so adorable and goofy. 

I will definitely have to look into this species they are gorgeous.


----------



## spotsy99 (Mar 15, 2017)

Jareth looks happy since he did the deed and lived to pose in pictures.   :wub:


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

@Teamonger haha, I know. Both my males are a dream to handle, and they stay still for pictures, lol. 

@spotsy99 Haha, you should've seen him right after, poor thing was so scared. After returning to normal he had a long drink, hahaha. He was like "wow, I didn't die."


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 17, 2017)

I actually got a macro lens attachment for my phone the other day because you mentioned having one. I didn't even think about that or realize it was a thing. I haven't tested it out yet but hopefully it's as good as yours!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 21, 2017)

@Zuzu I love my macro lens, it gets a lot of detail without spending a lot, haha. Now you need to post pics!


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 21, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Zuzu I love my macro lens, it gets a lot of detail without spending a lot, haha. Now you need to post pics!


Definitely will ASAP! Ordered my hierodula venosa from bugsincyberspace earlier today, it should be here Wednesday if it ships tomorrow! Also getting a rhombodera megaera this week as well. Expect many baby pictures


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 21, 2017)

@Zuzu yay! ?❤


----------



## Logan_123 (Mar 21, 2017)

WOW, they are beautiful!


----------



## MantisRCool (Apr 3, 2017)

Amazing photos! Rhombos are one of my fav species


----------



## crabbypatty (Apr 3, 2017)

@Logan_123 I know they're gorgeous

@MantisRCool they'll always be one of mine too, they're awesome?


----------



## charzard (Apr 9, 2017)

So beautiful!!


----------



## Sticky (Apr 19, 2017)

Let me know crabbypatty when you have nymphs? I would love to have afew.


----------



## crabbypatty (Apr 22, 2017)

@Sticky sure thing! I got a new female and she's proving difficult to breed, she's a striker.


----------



## Vixorthegreat (Apr 22, 2017)

Hopefully mine is not going to be a striker. Lol


----------



## crabbypatty (Apr 22, 2017)

@Vixorthegreat hopefully not, haha, good luck


----------

